# Neutering J...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

For those who don't know, J is a temperamental mess. Unwarrantedly aggressive/fearful. Bad breeding...

He is 16 months. I had always planned on keeping him intact, but I had also not planned on having HIM, the monster pup he is. 

I've never had a male fixed before... So I cannot go off of past experience on any changes that will occur. I am really hoping that it may mellow him out a little, lower his testosterone. Maybe just take the edge off of his macho act.

I'm not 100% on if I'm going to do this at all. I just wanted to hear from others who'd fixed an aggressive boy and what, if any, changes they saw.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Also, there is NO need to worry about him accidentally breeding. That is not my motive.. He's already shown he's more interested in going off at a bitch in standing heat than mating anyway. He's not out of my sight unless he's secured.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Nobody?

I'd talk to my vet about it, but he works in rescue and he wanted to get J neutered at 3 months.. So he's not the best one to go to for advice on this. 

Another thing, I would have to get some ACE or something to really knock J out before he went in or he'd eat the staff.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello, I dont know if it will help you or not because I did not have an aggression issue with my GSD Sinister but I got him neutered when he was 15 months old so that he could continue going to the dog park. I noticed after he was neutered he was able to settle a little more, he was more calm. About a week or 2 before I got him neutered he was having a bratty, not listening moment, after his neuter he paid better attention to my commands and the brattyness is completely gone. 

I dont know if the neuter was the reason he calmed down or not but it happened after he got snipped.

I hope you get more answers.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is the first male I've had since I was a kid so I don't have past experience to share; however, he's 8 mos old and I've talked to the vet about when I should neuter. She said much the same as LaRen described- generally they're easier to train, pay attention and will loose aggression towards other males. And they can be less active. Having said that, I've read several posts from people on this forum that say they noticed no difference. I think in your case, it's probably worth it


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Balto is the sweetest dog, NOW. But when he was 10 months old he was just jumping (mounting) on everybody and everything. I had to get him neutered at some point because he was cryptorchid, but I planned on waiting another year. Oh well. At least he stopped mounting everything in the world, and I wasn't embarassed on play dates anymore. 

I hope I can hold out with little Boaz since we do conformation.

Never had a problem with aggression.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I should also say that I never had a mounting or marking issue with Sinister.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess it cannot hurt but I wouldn't be disappointed if there is no change in temperament. As for the pre-surgery sedative, has he ever had any before? I ask because I have heard of dogs becoming aggressive when sedated (one dog I know very well personally is this way, though he's not at all aggressive normally but he cannot be sedated).

Nikon is 2 years, intact, and has never mounted. He does mark but not obsessively.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I plan to neuter Bo next week. I have always enjoyed my male dogs more after they are neutered, and have been noticing Bo is growing into quite a big boy...so think it is time. I hate to leave him overnight, and plan to try to bring him home that evening, if they'll let me.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I guess it cannot hurt but I wouldn't be disappointed if there is no change in temperament. As for the pre-surgery sedative, has he ever had any before? I ask because I have heard of dogs becoming aggressive when sedated (one dog I know very well personally is this way, though he's not at all aggressive normally but he cannot be sedated).
> .


I guess I'm hoping for the best but really expecting nothing...

Nope, never been sedated. But I have a feeling he couldn't get worse with sedation, at least then his aim might be off... The show J puts on, barking, snarling, growling, making sure his teeth are seen on a scale of 1/10 is probably a 9. He has never, ever been given the chance to bite so he has never bitten, but I wouldn't put it past him if he were pushed. 

Other times he's pretty good. Can be near strangers without a problem if THEY act alright..


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I'm 99% on board with getting J done. Going to find the right place to do it.. I'll update..


----------

